# King Bed frame



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

King frame for sale. $200 Cash. All parts on hand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Text. 281 four 4 zero. Zero 275. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

